
Web 2.0 Startups in Seattle - BitGeek
http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/venture/archives/111566.asp
======
Constantine
Interesting, I especially liked the idea of interconnecting already popular
applications to increase overall functionality. Adding iCal would have been
trivial compared to the amount of traffic it must have garnered.

